# Lieutenant MCPHS University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Lieutenant*
MCPHS University 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 09/07/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

Under the general supervision of the of the Chief of Public Safety, the Lieutenant assists the Chief in the accomplishment of the Department's overall mission to provide a safe and secure environment for the MCPHS Community. The Lieutenant conducts and directs patrol operations on their shift and manages the day-to-day activity. The Lieutenant enforces department orders, state laws, and provides leadership and shift supervision.

The Lieutenant facilitates clear and positive communications between department members and department leadership
Manages shift operations, directing and prioritizing the work activities of assigned personnel
Respond to calls of serious emergencies, felonies, suspicious activity, and other major incidents unless already actively engaged in another similarly serious incident
Embrace the ideals of diversity and inclusion and understands and demonstrates the importance of underscoring these tenets in interactions with the MCPHS community and visitors
Reviews reports of lesser-ranked personnel for comprehensiveness, clarity, grammar, and spelling before approval and submission
Serves as a positive role model/mentor to subordinates and peers while promoting the Department's mission, goals, and objectives
Actively notes the performance of members under their command, while providing guidance and recognition as necessary
Ensures members under their command adhere to the highest standards of integrity and professional conduct
Demonstrates sound judgment and discretion, and possesses the ability to properly interpret and apply university policies, laws, and orders when defusing potentially volatile situations or resolving a wide range of potential problems with due regard for the safety of all involved
Investigates and responds to community complaints and implements changes to address public safety concerns or recommend appropriate discipline when necessary
Proactively assists with recommendations for establishing new policies and procedures to improve Department operations or prevent potential problems or issues
Serves as a department liaison to other public safety entities (Boston police, fire, ems) during shifts to ensure a safe and secure campus
Implements, supervises, and assists as necessary with the MPCHS emergency preparedness plan in responding to disasters and other major incidents to include notifying Department superiors and administrators, coordinates mutual aid response and the assignment of personnel
Develops and conducts training programs with the site-training officer
Represents the Department at various meetings as required
Performs inspection of officers' uniforms, personal appearance, and equipment
Works various shifts, including days, evenings, nights, weekends, holidays and meet on-call responsibilities; travel among three campuses (Boston and Worcester, MA and Manchester, NH)
Additional responsibilities as assigned by supervisor
A Bachelor's Degree in Criminal Justice or equivalent experience in a related field is required. Master's Degree is preferred
Completion of Massachusetts full time police academy (either the MPTC ‘s or the state’s SSPO), or completion of the MPTC’s part time reserve academy required
Minimum of 7 years experience in law enforcement, preferably on a college campus
Possession and retention of valid license to carry a firearm (large capacity) in accordance with MGL Ch. 140 sec. 131. Must successfully complete annual firearms training
A valid, unrestricted MA driver's license
Meets all requirements / maintain all certifications under MA General Law, Chapter 22C, Section 63 as Special State Police Officer and be warranted to receive police powers by the MA State Police Certification Unit
Obtains and retains certification as a First Responder as well as CPR/AED
Obtain and retain minimum defensive tactics certification
Certification of medical physical examination and physical agility as set by the standards of the Massachusetts Municipal Police Training Committee and successful completion of the requirements of medical examination, physical agility and psychological testing as set by the University
The Department of Campus Police / Public Safety has adopted and follows General Laws of MA Chapter 41: Section 101A pertaining to tobacco smoking.
Must meet and maintain all Peace Officer Standards and Training Commission (POST) certification standards
Ability to effectively respond to inquiry, give direction to, and control people using oral communication skills under stress and non-stress conditions
Ability to exercise good judgment and make critical decisions under routine, moderate and highly stressful conditions
Ability to recognize and effectively respond to threats to self and others
Demonstrated commitment to valuing diversity and contributing to an inclusive working and learning environment
*Apply*
Please attach a cover letter and a curriculum vitae/resume. Finalist candidate(s) for this position will be subject to reference checks and a pre-employment background check as a condition of employment.

*MCPHS COVID-19 Policy*
We care about the health and safety of our students and employees and have implemented a COVID-19 Vaccine and Testing Policy, requiring employees to be fully vaccinated, boosted and tested on a regular basis. Employees who cannot receive the vaccine because of a medical or sincerely held religious belief may request an exemption.

*About Us*

Established in 1823, Massachusetts College of Pharmacy and Health Sciences (MCPHS) is the oldest institution of higher education in Boston, a city that is home Mass and Cass and PHARMACUTICALS is in our name! DRUGS, MAN!

We offer competitive salaries and excellent benefits that include a substantial contribution toward the cost of medical, vision, and dental insurance, generous time off, retirement and pension plans, and flexible work arrangements to support work/life balance for our employees while advancing the MCPHS strategic plan.

MCPHS is an equal opportunity employer that celebrates a diverse community. We seek to recruit, develop and retain the most talented people from a diverse candidate pool. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to any characteristic protected by law

Equal Opportunity Employer Minorities/Women/Protected Veterans/Disabled
MCPHS University is an Equal Opportunity Employer. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, age, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law.


----------

